# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  World mental health day

## purplefan

Today in the news it was announced it was world mental health day and famous people have been talking about how they coped with Depression and anxiety issues. So this is your chance to open up and talk about how your depression has impacted on everyday things. Talking about mental health can break down the stigmas.

----------

OldMike (10-10-17)

----------


## Suzi

If you head over the FB page I've got stories, poems, pictures all contributed by our followers to raise the profile of WMHDay. Maybe like the page and share something if you could? 

This is the facebook link:

https://www.facebook.com/DealingWith...n.UKforumpage/

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Depression can really affect a person's life, and it had really affected my life. It can make someone think things that are not true.I think its weird, when someone has a partner and is living at their parents house and has a lot friends and they say that they get depressed and say they are lonely. I truly cannot understand it. I wish everywhere in the world had mental health day. I havent heard of it in the UK, i didnt even know mental health day existed.

----------


## Paula

Depression is not picky - it can happen to anybody in any situation, even if their life seems outwardly great

----------


## Suzi

It happens in the UK every year..

----------


## Stella180

> I wish everywhere in the world had mental health day.


Hmmm, I thought the thread title might’ve been a clue for you.

----------

